# How many times have you fallen off?



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have fallen...-counts-...seven times? I feel like I'm forgetting some. I'll go in order.

1.) I was 13 and riding my PaintX pony, my first horse. I wanted to canter, he didn't, so I started kicking, and kicking, and kicking....and he proceeding to buck me off. It was all my fault, I take full blame. That one knocked my confidence a bit, and resulted in the sell of the horse. I now have hip and knee issues, and I am also bow-legged because of this(joint dislocations).

2.) It was my 14th birthday, and my friend and I were riding two of "my" horses(they didn't belong to me, but I was their caretaker). We were galloping toward each other, and when my horse reached hers my horse stopped and I went flying over his head. No injuries.

3.) Same day as above, my 14th birthday. My friend and I were galloping along the barbed wire fence when my saddle broke. I did a back flip mid-air and landed in the fence. I was literally hanging in the air by my clothing. That ended with a severely bruised tailbone and four long gashes along my ribs from the wire. Still have the scars!

4.) I was taking this cheeky little pony through a triple combination, bareback, and after the last jump he put his head down to eat. I went flying to the side. Bruised tailbone.

5.) I was galloping my horse, Pippa, down a dirt road when something spooked her and she stopped dead in her tracks. I continued, flying over her head. No injuries.

6.) I was at a show with Pip when I wanted to show my aforementioned friend Pippa's jumping ability. The two-foot arena fence looking tempting, so I decided to take her over. Of course, she refused and off I went. The look in Pip's eyes was priceless: "Uh, you know we're supposed to stay _inside_ the fence, right?" No injuries.

7.) I was galloping Pip down the dirt road, again. We passed the trail that led back home and she decided she was ready for dinner, so she bolted. The trails were VERY thick, and I knew I would lose a leg if I stayed on, so I bailed....right into a patch of briers. :roll: Just some scratched and mild bruises.

I'm sure I'll have plenty more stories when I start riding Sun more. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There have been a lot of threads about this, but we all love to talk about our falls. I have fallen 14 times! That's in 11 years of riding. So more than once a year! How about that!
Congratulations on your first fall! Falling from a cantering horse is a lot more rought than most falls, like when a horse spins out from under you and you just kind of roll off his shoulder (have done that something like 5 times). My last fall was at the canter, much like yours, and it bloody well hurt! But I am 53, so I no longer bounce at all!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Uhh I honestly have no clue! I have fallen many times in 8 years.
I don't know how people can remember how many falls, and how it happened! I have never had a seriously bad fall, so maybe thats why..all of my falls, I've been able to get up and back on.
But congrats on you first fall haha it's the first of many.


----------



## Jumpergal101 (Apr 8, 2011)

I've had tons of falls through out all my years of riding but my biggest fall is the one I'll share, lol. 

I had decided to bring one of my younger geldings to a show to compete in prelim. I hadn't been doing prelim for very long but my gelding, Top, had been showing a ton of promise so I wanted to take him out for his first prelim event. 

So of course, that morning it had just completely poured but they decided to continue with the cross country phase. I had placed in the top 3 in dressage so I didn't want to pull out from cross country, so I went ahead and decided to take the course a bit slower to help out Top. He was going great until we hit the first water complex that had a drop into it. So I checked him a bit and he tripped right before the jump because of the footing but had so much momentum that instead of refusing, he actually still tried to jump it but only got his front legs over it and not his whole back end. 

He ended up literally diving into the water complex in a half rotational fall. I stayed on him while he had is front end over the jump but as soon as he brought his back end over and started the dive, I went head first into the shallow water and landed on my head. Top landed a beside me on his side. 

Top got up and just stood there. His back legs had some scratches but he was fine otherwise. I, on the other hand, got up and like drunkenly went to the side and they all yelled at me for moving because they thought I might have broken my neck or back because of the way I landed but I didn't. I just managed to bruise everything. I haven't had any problems since then but the only reason I remember everything is because it was video taped, ha. 

A month later, I got the go ahead to ride and I took Top out first and we worked slowly but he hadn't lost any confidence. In fact, it felt like he was more determined then ever. So, I think it was about 5 months later and the course I fell at was having another prelim event so I went with Top and we came home winners and was one of my best horses until I had to retire him


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Too many to count :lol:


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I've fallen twice in my 12 years of riding ( 3 years western, 7 years jumping, 2 years dressage). 

1st fall - around 9 years old, I was riding a sneaky little pony named Mic, after a jump he threw his head down and I went flying over his neck. Got the wind knocked out of me. the first time my grandma has seen me ride. good timing, huh?

2nd fall - around 10 years old, riding another pony who decided to stop in front of the jump. I was jumping ahead, and went over the jump. She was still standing on the other side. This was also the second time my grandma decided to watch me ride. lets just say grandma isn't allowed at the barn any more ^-^"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly lost count years ago. Now, I only remember falls where I got hurt or ones that were particularly memorable for some reason or another.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Some of my stupidest:

1. I vividly remember this. It sounds crazy, but I remember being 4, sitting on Arthur on gravel. I have no idea what happened but I fell off on the gravel. Lol.

2. I don't remember falling again until a few years ago, when I was sitting on Artie with my broken collarbone bareback and bridleless, and again, no idea what happened. I wasn't paying attention and he sidestepped (from a halt...) and I fell off. Haha.

Somehow, all my falls are like that--stupid. I've never *knock on wood* fallen off when I should have. I've hung on to Molly's neck, literally riding the underside of it at a flat-out gallop this winterm in a 500-acre field, until I threw my leg up over her neck, found my inside rein, and circled her until she finally came to a trot, when I slid back on her back. I've never fallen off at a bareback gallop, which I do pretty much weekly over the summer lol, or when my horse spooks. There's something wrong with me :lol:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Twice and _don't you forget it!_ xD.First time: (This was a few years ago). The horse I was riding refused some trotting poles, so I went over them again with her. She got cranky and I couldn't slow her down. Of course with my AMAZING balance I slipped off the side xD. I landed on my feet and my arm was only a little scratched from the saddle.Second time: I was riding a horse for the first time for an English lesson at the mostly Western horse camp I was at last year. We had to post the trot with no stirrups and the horse decided to buck. It wasn't a HUGE buck or a bucking fest, but it was enough to dislodge my awesomely balanced self . I went flying and rolled across the ground. I remember very clearly turning around and looking up at the sky. This was my train of thought: "What just happened? I have to go get my horse. Or I might just lay here, I just got bucked off and I can see someone else going to get him. He's not even moving anyways..." and then I popped up and got right back on. My arm was bleeding something fierce and it was swollen pretty bad (if it didn't go down in about ten minutes I would have had to go to the hospital. It didn't really but a ranch hand saved me by pointing out that I could move it just fine.)


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nada. Zilch, never. 

I have a very BIG fear of falling, so when I feel I'm going to slip, I pray to god and hold on for my dear little life. 
Twice I could have been thrown off but I hung on. Once I almost fell because I was jumping, and I lost my balance when the horse over jumped (and I released too late). I held onto the neck so hard I think I almost choked the horse). I also have only been riding for 2 summers and half a year ... so I haven't had much of an opportunity, especially since I don't break or ride horses that like to rear or buck... ok there was one, and as i said I almost fell, but she didn't do a BIG BIG buck.

I am praying to God I never fall... Probably will one day, but I hope it will be later, then sooner.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

1. As a child, not sure how little, riding a horse in a private lesson, horse spooked, bolted, I hit the ground. Wasn't badly hurt or even badly bruised (that I can remember) but certainly scared me.

2. Riding a leased horse (a super slow, slightly dull dun QH gelding named Boomer) on trails when the two horses in front of us spooked after crossing a small ditch. Instead of following them over the ditch, he spun around and knocked me in the dirt. I probably wasn't paying enough attention- in fact, all I remember from that fall was seeing a deer up ahead on trails. I never claimed I was smart... No real injuries.

3&4. Same horse, Boomer, riding in our indoor arena during a lesson when the horses outside started running around, play-fighting and creating a general ruckus. He spooked/bolted and I hit the dirt once again. Wind knocked out of me, slightly bruised, but mostly just frustrated with the horse.

5. Trying to trot my then-leased (now owned) horse (Rainy, fiery bay Appendix mare) over a cavaletti, she flipped out for no apparent reason (later my instructor was checking out her saddle, girth, etc. discovered she was hurting in her back, and probably was fed up of the saddle hitting her in the wrong spots. Different saddle fit, plus a little time off to recover and she was fine), reared up and I slid off. Bruised my tail bone pretty good.

6. Got my own saddle for Christmas, a nice Wintec. Went to ride in it (after fitting it to Rainy, natch) only to have the saddle slide underneath her belly when cantering. Fun stuff. Learned that Wintec girths do not suit me, or my horse. Wasn't hurt, just a little embarrassed (riding with friends) and upset that my new girth was a POS.

7. Rainy spooked on trails, probably at a deer. I was not paying full attention and she spun and bolted, ditching me in the weeds. Luckily she stopped a few yards away to munch on the grass. Not hurt.

8. Riding outside, enjoying some nice weather after a rain shower the day before. Outdoor arena seemed dry enough, so I went for it. While cantering, we rounded a corner. Rainy's back legs slid out from underneath, then she tripped in front and I was flung over her shoulder. She came down on me for a couple seconds, then jumped up and trotted off. Somehow neither of us were hurt.

9. Another girth slide, completely my fault as I didn't check it after tacking up. Stupid me. Not hurt.

9 falls in 9 years of riding. Though I've had some stupid on the ground accidents too.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

in 2 years of riding i fell off 6 times  lol so I have 94 falls to go to call myself a good rider


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Let's see. 

Age 8 Fell of on a trail ride and got dragged...parents wouldn't let me ride again

Fast forward a zillion years

Age 37 Horse tripped while cantering, was planning on bucking fit, so I took a dive. Ended up with bad hematoma on leg. Will never not roll again. 

Age 38 Horse did a 180 and left me behind. Ripped shoulder out of socket since I held the reins. Won't hold reins ever again in ring. 

Age 41 Horse bolted during trail ride. Was going downhill with only a 4' steel gate in sight. Again bailed. Have since learned one rein stop. No more bolting

Age 42 First show ever. Wasn't properly prepared for jumping. Horse knew it, dirty stopped 5 times and got me off on the 5th try. 

Haven't been off since...guess I'm due!


----------



## MarinaBandena15 (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't fallen much... Let's see: Twice at my friends house
Twice at horse lessons
Once at a barn my grandma boards at
Once at my grandmas
And once on a pony ride when I was little
So in all about 7 times, wow that's even more than I thought it was!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oberon the beasty (Apr 3, 2011)

MethowHorses25 said:


> I just had my first fall yesterday. It HURT!! I was riding along working on my canter when my horse turned to quickly and off i went... Knocked out my breath too.
> 
> How many times have you guys fallen off?


I have been riding for almost 6 years and have only fallen off 1.
I know this sounds crazy but it's true. I have been close to coming off multiple times but have been able to save myself from falling off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

1) When I was 5 I was being lead around on a Reining horse when it spooked and bolted, yanking the reins out of my walker. I rolled off the side while the horse was galloping around the arena. No carrots for that horse at the end of the day, I was ****ed....lol

2) I lost stirrups at a gymkhana on a dead calm lesson horse, I once again rolled off the side that was the first time my mom saw me ride. (age 8)

3) Riding another lesson horse bareback, the horse jumped over a log instead of walking over it. (Age 9-10)

4) My first horse hated circles (Probably had back problems, now that I know better) and when he got excited I started circling and he bucked me off.

5) Same horse spooked while I was letting him run home from barrels, he went sideways, I kept going forward. I probably rolled a good 20 feet. Lol (age 9-10)

6) Jake was horribly gate sour, and when a bad gate opener closed the gate on his face (Hit him with the gate) he went balistic. Rearing and spinning, I tried to disengage his hind quarters but he ended up in some bushes that had a barbwire fence in them. I tried to back im up away from it but he walked right into the fence, and when he felt it against his chest he tried jumping it, got the wire caught around his legs and flipped over it. Luckily I got launched a good 10 feet from where he landed. But he hit hard enough to knock himself silly. Took us 25 minutes to get him back on his feet....needless to say the gate guy was fired. And sense then I have gotten Jake's gate sour issue handled. (age 14-15)

7) Jake was throwing a fit in the arena, started running backwards lost his balance and rolled over. (age 14-15)

8) My dad's horse hadn't been ridden in a while, and when I was trying to work out his kinks he threw a good buck and managed to dump me. (age 16)

9) My friends Fjord spooked at some kids jumping over horse jumps on their hands and knees, and Fjords have NO support in this neck. I swear it bent in half and I ended up on the ground. (age 17)

10) Jake got a bar of a jump caught between his legs and fell (Age 17)

11) I was attempting to do bridleless work on Jake and he was walking....started trotting...(THis is when I knew I was screwed) he started cantering.....and then before I knew it we were galloping around the round pen until he got a leg caught in a bar and we both ate it hard. This was one of my stupidest ideas and I paid for it. He popped a splint and I somehow threw my hip out of whack. We were both limping for a few weeks after. (age 18)

12) Jake reared up and flipped over on my backwards. Luckily we were in a riverbed and the footing was extremely deep. I jumped clear and rolled. He was stuck upside down with his feet in the air. I'm glad he trusts me enough that he didn't even struggle for a second while he waited for me to grab the cinch and pull him onto his side. He was 100% fine after. (age 20)

13) Once again.....Jake tripped and fell while cantering. We were both fine. Got video of this one.

14) Jake tripped before a jump and tried his best to still jump it while I tried to pull him up. That ended once again with both of us on the ground, and a good 2 month lay up for him with another popped splint. 

Then I have others that are small.....bareback lost balance....bla bla bla. 

Yes Jake has fallen quiet a bit as well. He has a very odd personality that if anything happens he just rolls over. Someone taught him to tuck and roll. xP But Instead of catching himself he just kind of lets himself go down....


----------



## Quariesian (Apr 22, 2011)

Since I started riding about 8 years ago, I have only fallen once, suprisingly. I remember it vividly as it was the second time I have ever had a horse bolt on me and in a very dangerous environment. I was riding the same horse that is featured in my avatar, his name was pop-tart and he was an 18yr old Arabian(he was such a sweetie, though  ). I was riding with my instructor and a couple off other kids down a public road quite a ways from the stable. We were heading back and some of the kids wanted my instructor to trot her paso because they thought it looked cool( I've always heard that when you trail ride you shouldn't rush your horse back because of the probability of it bolting, but I'm not sure). Well, long story short, Pop-Tart started trotting, pushed his way to the front of the group and took off in a full blown gallop! I was a complete novice at the time and tried to turn him, yell at him to stop but to no avail. I never even thought to hold onto the horn. We were running at top speed in the opposite lane, I'm lucky we weren't hit by a car. Well, I managed to stay on until he turned sharply and I fell off into some grass at a roll, no injuries thankfully! I remember my instructor cantering down the rode screaming if I was okay.  Most frighteing experience of my life!


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I cant count. I have fallen off so many times and been bucked off more than I would like to admit. I also at one time was a brave soldier and there wasn't anything I would not ride or go through. We would bring new horses home and I would take them off the trailer put a bossal on them and see what they would do. I didnt care now that I am older and I dont bounce back as easily I am a little more cautious. My most recent "fall" was actually getting bucked off a week ago on my new greeen horse. Week 3 of training always seems to result in a bucking fit but I was not prepared at all...


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Twice. Lost a stirrup at a gallop and then was trotting bareback and turned a corner to sharply and I slipped off XD


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

7 times and thats from my first fall when i was 7 im now 16riding since i could walk hah and most my falls were in the last 3 years haha


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

More times than I can count!  I even bent my spine partly through falling (which hurts btw dont do that haha)
My instructor told me I couldn't call myself a rider till I fell off at least 7 times and I waaay surpassed that @[email protected]


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm, lots of times. Only seriously hurt once. I was galloping down a dirt road and someone paved their driveway, and my Arabian gelding made a quick left hand turn from dirt to blacktop(I'm sure you can guess what happened...) Broke my leg, foot and toes, an had a ton of roadrash. All due to my stupidity. I only remember being scared that my horse broke his leg. He didn't, and I will never gallop any road I don't know ever again...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Salila (Jun 9, 2010)

I had my first one just a few days ago! Totally my fault. I've been training my gelding, and our first rides have been mostly around the cornfield across the road. By himself, he's a perfect gentleman. 
The neighbor girl happened to be out riding her massive QH at the same time, so I asked if she would like to ride with us. 
Normally, Siaga and I go around the field counter clockwise, we went clockwise that day. So he was introduced to two new things at once, rather than just one. We were going along mostly fine, with him being a little antsy, and we came to the irrigation ditch. 
He stopped and put his nose to the water to make sure it was safe, started to walk across it, spooked, and jumped it. I have never jumped anything and wasn't expecting that responce as he normally walks across the ditch. So then I'm off balance and don't have a good hold on the reins and he's trotting off and I'm slowly bouncing to the side... and then he goes into a canter (first canter on him) and the saddle, for heaven's sake, starts sliding sideways! Then he's galloping (my first gallop ever... lets see, first jump, gallop, AND fall...) and the saddle's still slipping so I bail. I remember looking down at the ground and seeing it flying by and then looking up and seeing my foot coming over his back and the reins flying and his mane waving and the sun shining through it, all in like, slow motion... then nothing. It knocked me out. 

I woke up and got the horse and started walking home, but a few minutes later I must have went into shock, because I don't remember crossing the ditch again or untacking him or taking him to the barn. After that I couldn't remember things like why and when I moved home (about a month and a half ago) but it all came back to me. Thank god I had on a helmet!


----------



## Quariesian (Apr 22, 2011)

Jessskater said:


> Twice. Lost a stirrup at a gallop and then was trotting bareback and turned a corner to sharply and I slipped off XD


 I've almost done that! I was riding bareback in a field and we were riding sidways on a steep hill and I almost slipped right off!:lol: The folks who owned the horse were laughin' at me. XD


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Too many to count! The first I can remember, I was riding bareback and double. We were just starting to trot off and I bounced off. I didn't want to pull the other person with since I was in the back, so off I went.

Another memorable one, I was riding a friends horse and we were riding on the edge of the road. The horse got one back leg in the ditch and slipped. Spooked the crap out of him and he spun 360. All I remember was that I was left up in the air and when I came back down the horse had spun completely around. I landed on my feet next to him.

The rest I have been able to get back up and dust the dirt off. *knock, knock, knock* I think that's because I learned at a young age, being a stunt devil as a kid, to roll when hitting the ground. 

Some of the things that have caused me to come off: loose cinch and the saddle slid, deer, motorcycle flying by, gunshot and a piece of paper that I pulled out of my pocket, haha.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I just had my first too, it was last sunday! I was cantering Gambit and he spooked and I got flung into the fence. I still have massive bruises all up and down my left side.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

More times than I can count... 

I have perfected my tuck and roll


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You're lucky, SD. Pretty much the only thing I have perfected is the splatter :lol:.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

smrobs said:


> You're lucky, SD. Pretty much the only thing I have perfected is the splatter :lol:.


Haha thats good.

In the year and a bit that I have been riding I have actually fallen about three times (though there were A LOT of close calls). First one was me cantering Pepper and when I asked her to slow she decided to stop dead and turn at the same time so I ended up falling off and landed standing beside her. Everyone said it looked like I just randomly decided to dismount rather then a fall. 

Second was a few months ago when Sam bolted on me after my mum trotted past me and his movement was really jerky. Me knowing he was one to bolt wasn't paying attention and went over his shoulder and landed on my shoulder. He stopped imediately and started to graze. 

Then just the other day I was cantering my trainers arab mare in her round yard and I lost my inside stirrup. Next I started to fall to the outside of the circle and she ran to the middle of the circle and and sudden chance of direction really made me loose my balance. Normally I would be able to save myself with my stirrup but that day my saddle slipped so I ended up half way down her side. She still hadn't stopped moving she was walking in little circles I eventually just dropped to the floor. Lucky for me she ran away to the outside of the circle because I really was expecting to be stood on. That was a bit of a stupid fall but lesson learnt make sure the girth is tight enough. 

I have yet to break a bone and I also haven't gotten a single bruise or scratch from falling though I have definitely felt it the next day.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good thread! In the 28 years I've been riding on my own, I'm sure I've hit the 100 falls good rider mark. From about age 13 on I was the girl who would climb on anything with 4 functional legs  The first one I can remember well was on my first mare, King's Hot Bunny. I was 6ish, had a horrible habit of pointing my toes out and got my toe caught in a cattle panel at the lope and got pulled off my horse. She stopped looked down to make sure I was okay, my mom made sure I was okay and followed it up with "should've listened about your toes, huh?" The last one was this past fall when Woodstock went down in a groundhog hole and we both went hard. He had a tendon injury and months of healing, I had a couple bruises and lots of anger towards groundhogs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm probably getting on for 300 falls i recon, if not more.

I've been riding since I was 2, I've been off the leadrein since I was 4. I ride problem horses, young horses, green horses, quirky competition horses and generaly horses who find it funny to put me on the floor.

At one stage when I was around 9 or 10 years old, I knew all the A&E staff by name and the ambulance staff didnt even have to ask name, age and allergies as they already knew.

Stan went through a stage of deciding it was fun to dump me every time I rode, we'd be going alon quietly and then he would explode into a massive rodeo display. Very hard to stay with him and generaly he didnt stop untill you were off, after that I could get back on and continue riding with no incidents. 

Now I am conciderably older I do tend to stay put better but when I do fall I fall good style and generaly do damage to myself.

My most recent horrific fall (had loads of more recent little falls) was from a young event horse I was schooling. It bolted, attempted to jump out of the arena and didnt manage to make the top rail. He summersaulted and came down on top of me. Spent hrs in A&E with a suspected broken neck luckily it wasnt broken but I did crush 2 discs in my lower spine andhave the most enormous gravel rash you have ever seen.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't even remember.. Over 20 definitely. One was really silly. Trotting "side saddle" but bareback, slid off. There were like, five, where I was on a horse cross country and he refused and I landed standing on the jump. Three serious injuries, one tailbone injury (I do NOT know how I got back on after that one, I fell and landed on a hill on my tailbone, hopped back on and completed the remaining seven jumps on course. After I got off I had to beg the EMT not to take me.) Second was a serious concussion. Third was a "broken" hand. By broken I mean swollen triple its size, couldn't move it for months, huge calcification bbump, twelve xrays and no conclusive fracture/break. Baffled the doctors.


----------



## Quariesian (Apr 22, 2011)

It's been so long since the last and only time I've fallen off (about 5 yrs ago) that I feel I am almost due to fall at this new stable I'm going to be riding at.  I just have a gut instinct it will be for a stupid reason too, lol.


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

So far i have only had two falls since i started riding again ( If i remember about 4 as a kid ). First time was just slipping over his side when practicing with out stirrups. This last one was a really horrible experience. Two other barn mates and my self took the horses out on a "trail ride" on the back country roads around the barn which everyone has done tons of times. This time though there happened to be a jerkface semi truck driver who decided not to fallow livestock ordinances and slow down when he saw us. ( he had a good ways to at least slow down and we were not ON the road) My friends horse spooked which freaked Hugg out and he took off on me at a dead gallop. I lost my left rien and both stirrups, stayed on for a good half mile before falling off. Ended up with a messed up shoulder with lots of road rash and a broken ankle with possible torn ligament . Im healing up from all that now. CANNOT WAIT to get back out there though


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I honestly lost count years ago. Now, I only remember falls where I got hurt or ones that were particularly memorable for some reason or another.


LOL!

I've come off 3 times - in 18/19 years of riding. Had a lot of near-misses... one super talented "around the neck, back into the saddle" occasion, and one "grab the ears and pull UP" (I have NO idea why i did it... but it made the horse lift her head and popped me right back into the saddle ****)

One of the most memorable was me showing off some tack-less riding on my "dependable" large pony. As with all horses, he obviously felt I was displaying too much pride in what we were up to - so we complete a nice little pattern, two lead changes and a nice clean halt.... and were just standing chatting with a friend when "something" spooked him... he went right... I went..... straight down on my butt! It was a tad embarassing.

The worst of the 3 was when I was working as a "breaker" (I hate the term... always have... but that was actually the ranch's job title). I was putting the 3rd ride on one of the wild horse colts (they aren't "real" mustangs... but bred, born and raised in the wild) and just knew when I put my foot to the stirrup it was going to be a rough go.... it became fact as soon as my tush hit the saddle and he blew sky high. My partner said it looked like it was going my way when all of a sudden some "blue" word came out of my mouth (my hand slipped off the cantle of the saddle... he'd been bucking hard for nearly a minute and I was getting tired)... I was in a somersault over the left shoulder, looked like it'd be a nice tuck and roll situation, when I suddenly pulled my hands back and took the fall on my head/face/shoulder - and flipped over. She said it looked for all the world like I was, quite literally, planted! 

She yelled for me to get up, but I couldn't seem to move (stunned senseless??) next thing I knew she was jumping over two corral fences and waving her jacket at the horse (who apparently was coming back to stomp on me some). She looks down and goes "Anything broken? If not, I'd REALLY suggest getting up"... so everything moves (hurts like nothing else) and I pry my body out of the dirt... weave a little... go get the horse and tie him up. Got back to our quarters... and couldn't find a first aid kid - so grabbed the horse idodine and started to clean up my extreme road rash, pull my lips out of my braces and then somehow I made it to the couch - where I apparently passed out for 5 hours. (I don't remember going to the couch... nor did I think I was out that long)

My partner comes to the house - and I hear "click" and a BRIGHT flash - open my eyes (one of which is nearly swollen shut) and there's her bright face right in front of me... and she's brandishing a camera. "For posterity! And what the hell are you doing sleeping on the job"... I'm not sure, say I don't remember getting there... she says "well, do you remember NOT tying up your horse too?"... "NO, I know I tied him...", "Nope... you just tossed the lead through the tire. I tied him, he's had water and is fine"... WOW. So I go, unsaddle, turn him loose and we start discussing the fact I should go be checked out - cept we can't dial out... and no way to get to a hospital ( hello, welcome, we're in "Nowhere, Canada" LOL). So she just keeps me awake all night and come the next day all seems well enough (nasty scabs, and colorful bruises... limited movement to my right shoulder)

Bosses found out... and refused (yes, refused) to take me to the hospital. (At which point I should've quit... but, at 18 I wasn't that smart). I stuck it out another 2 months with them... and THEN I quit. (HORRID employers.)

It's been 10 years, when I got back from the job it was determined I had minor nerve damage (the limited motion), and had got off REALLY lucky that I didn't also have brain damage (no helmet... bosses didn't supply them, and I didn't think to bring my own). The injury still bothers me a little - and everytime I put the 3rd ride on a horse I have flashbacks ****


----------



## Quariesian (Apr 22, 2011)

Although I didn't fall on this particular occasion, it could've been really bad.

I was just sitting on my horse calmy and the BO, who was riding with us in the arena that day, accidentally manuvered her arabian stud into the rump of my lesson horse who then lurched forward at the freakin' speed of light ( I swear to god horses can almost teleport sometimes! XD). 

Needless to say I ended up on the horses neck with the horn poking me in the stomach, ow.


----------



## Hlover (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm probably about 15 times al together the first I can remember is at about 7wen my evil lil pony thee me. But I'm sure she threw me many times before that. The last time was about 3weeks ago horse shopping they put the horse in an I'll fitting saddle and he bucked me off and I did a nice summersault lol I was real sore all week but other than that fine never really broken a bone being thrown but I've fractured my foot being stepped on...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

To many to count lol! been riding my whole life and have trained 5 horses in my life time so truthfully way to many to remember lol! but I have only had two head concussions & two spraned necks. im thankful it wasnt anything worst than that.


----------



## Majorlook (Aug 1, 2009)

Way to many times to count. But my most resent ones where a couple weeks ago two in the same week :/ 

1. Riding my new horse and wasn't paying attention and leant back and put my hand on his bum. Turns out he doesn't like that very much and i got bucked of . That one was my fault learnt that i should probably pay attention to what i'm doing haha.

2. This one was the very next day. I was on my other horse and we were doing Grids at pony club. He wouldn't stay straight through it so i did it again to try and get him to go through straight . After the last jump he landed and swerved and i landed on my head. Managed to knock myself out and cant remember any of this or anything for the 2hours after that.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

A bunch of times. I could probably count if I wanted.
You should learn to get over your fear. Once I had to bail, and had I not I might have gotten more injured than just opening a barely healing scab.
I was riding a horse that kicks and bites like no other. I was in a smallish ring with lots of people, and everyone was well aware that my horse should be avoided. Everything was fine, until a girl with another kicking horse nearly RAMMED into me! Of course, my horse swung out to kick, and the other horse swung back. Now, this swinging through me WAY off to the side of the saddle. I was almost perpendicular to the horse. I bailed. I didn't want the saddle to come crashing on his back and freak him out, nor did I want to risk getting tangled. I was fine, save for reopening that cut.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I have fallen of 22 times, including being bucked off, spooked, bare back and being rolled on.


----------



## SenSen (Apr 26, 2011)

lol...i don't think anyone can forget thier first fall....mine was 28 years ago off a 17 hand Tennessee Walker...i went one way my glasses another and my dad came from the barn hollering...you get back on him right now...get up and get on him...I was sucking for air gasping, couldn't find my glasses, when i could finally get up there stood Ladies Red Prince looking at me as if i was crazy!!! yes I got right back on him, but now at 41 and starting to get back into riding I don't want to do that again...gonna be some really slow riding to start


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I have fallen four times.
1. I was riding down a hill and my horse got spooked. I felt like I couldnt hold on so I rolled off lol.(age nine)
2. Was riding in the woods. Horse got spooked again, and ran through tons of thorns and branches with me on him. After getting a few cuts I got scared and rolled off again. (age nine)
3. Riding on a normal day when I decide to show off to my friends (silly me). We start galloping when my saddle slips to the left...I got dragged a good 20 feet before I got some sense in me and pulled out my foot. (age 12)
4. ^^a few days after this incident, I try and canter my horse and the exact same thing happens. I felt really stupid about not checking the girth and it hasnt happened since! (age 12)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't even know how many times I've fallen off lol, but I remember my last one which was last summer.

I was riding Lottie in a field and made the mistake of keeping Tazz loose in the same field. For the most part, he was munching grass and minding his own business. But when I cantered Lottie over a jump, Tazz must have decided to join in and as we landed Tazz cut across us. Lottie pulled up sharp and I somersaulted off the back


----------



## noddy (Apr 1, 2010)

Ohgod, I can't remember all the times I've fallen off, but here's a few highlights.

My first horse, well, not technically mine but I was riding him at my aunt's all the time. Well, this was before I had a single lesson, so it was just a hop on and ride around thing - Blaze (the horse), well he knew this and I'm sure he had so much fun with it. He was a ***** to stop (as in helloooo there fence, nice to meet you, I'm going to fall off over my horse's shoulder while he turns sharply now), of course the riding bareback didn't help much.

My first major fall (out of a saddle) from Blaze was when I took him for a canter and my stirrup broke, so I just slipped off sideways. Yeah. Had to go hunt down the stirrup in the dark, too.

Second major fall off Blaze was when I was helping my cousin get some sheep in (*******s!), the girth billet broke and the saddle slipped under him while cantering. This fall is also why I never use clip-on martingales, because the breastplate didn't come off the girth when I was going down. Poor guy stood on the breastplate, which actually put enough stress on the reins to BREAK them (so you can imagine what his mouth felt like), then tripped over the saddle.

---- OKAY, so the ones above were when I was about ten. I bounced when I was that young. 8D Still, I've never broken a bone, horse-related or not.

I do remember one of my old lessons where I was told to basically drop the reins and boot the crap out of my horse to canter. Obviously, I had a bad instructor. Fell sideways-ish and scraped a chunk out of my arm on the arena fence. Another of those lessons, on a different horse, the horse did a little pop-buck and I went straight over her shoulder - this one was my fault though, because I was leaning forward.

---- HAHA, those lessons where a total waste of time and money, but I still learned a little from there.

I haven't really fallen off recently, except on a trek last year.

Day long trek - we all stop for water. My horse is between another horse and a fence, playing with the troughball. Tail flicks into the fence, which I later discover was hot. CRACK. Horse goes up, I go up. Horse goes down, I go down. Horse goes sideways, taking two other horses with her, I land in the trough. Several other riders fall off from laughing so hard. We spend half an hour hunting for the three bolted horses, have an early lunch while I dry off, then keep going.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have fallen off a total of 5 times and can remember every one of them very well. There have been a couple that really knocked the wind out of me even knocked me out completely for a few moments and others that I pretty much jumped off myself and came up laughing. And others that seemed to go in slow motion and I remember thinking to myself here we go.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Sooo many times. 

I have great balance because of this, haha. I can now usually sway my body in whatever the direction the horse decides to go. 

Unfortunately because of the many times I've fallen off, along with a skateboarding accident from when I was younger, and car accidents I've been in, I have three herniated discs in my neck that remind me of everything, every moment of every day.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Only 1, but it knocked me out cold for over a minute, and I had to go off in the ambulance when I came to. Fortunately, I don't remember anything at all in between realizing I'd lost my seat so completely that it would probably be safer to try to come off than to battle vainly to regain control...and 10 minutes later with EMTs asking me if I knew where I was (no), what had happened (no), and what the date was (not only did I not know the date, I didn't know what month it was, and because it was chill but not cold, I didn't even know whether it was fall or spring). I feel I should get credit for more than 1.


----------



## lacey m (Jan 24, 2010)

iv came off 6 times in 9 years. and thank goodness only 1 of them i have to be taken to the hosptal and stayed for 2 days then i had two go back and have surgey. iv been bucked off, they spooked, fallin on, rolled on, and bolted and druged down a hill and back to the barn. but iv been lucky so far.


----------



## Picklepaige (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmm...a few times, but not too many. In almost fifteen years of riding, from what I can remember, I've fallen off twice on my friend's little brat pony, and I think three times on my horse Romeo, which were all my fault.


----------



## Bopadoodle (May 17, 2011)

5 times..in 3 years 

1)First is the worst springs to mind. Jumping an amazing horse, and he spooked, which left me falling down through the jump-poles..just a nice big bruise on my back

2) Riding a fast pony, cantered wrong, and slipped

3) Same day as above, cantered and my foot slipped out the stirrup, landed on boggy manege, covered in mud with no injuries

4) Went on a field ride, and the pony I was riding got so excited he nearly galloped (didn't just cantered fast) and I slipped. I then did a 'spy-roll' and stood up with dignity 

5) Just me being a bad rider again, slipped 

^I blame myslef entirely for all these falls, definetly not the horses fault, i guess I need to hang on better, but you know what they say: "Fall of 7 times and your a good rider!"^


----------



## dezzistar (May 24, 2011)

ohhh... I've fallen off so many times!

The first time I fell off I was 6 and my pony spooked... off I went! The next time I fell off I was about 9 and I was riding a 4 yo green arab. (Maybe a bad idea in hinsight) She reared and I fell under her. I'm pretty lucky I didn't break anything. 
I rode some pretty tame school horses after that, so I didn't fall off again until I was 14. I was riding my mare bareback at the walk and she spooked at a pole. I had a concussion, so my balance wasn't so good. I fell off, and she just looked at my like 'Why are you down there?'
I've fallen off a lot in the last year because i've been training a couple of green horses. I've fallen twice off of a fjord/paint pony, three times off my KWPN mare (she bucks), twice off of an Appendix jumping. That was fairly entertaining. We were at spruce meadows and he spooked at the warmup jump. I swear he was a foot over the standards. Twice. Then I fell off of a show horse while trying to get him over our double liverpools outside. He thinks that they will eat him alive. I got a little wet! So that comes to grad total of 10 falls.


----------



## Mett Steve (May 26, 2011)

I am new in riding and i have Arabian horse breed which is difficult to manage.i have fallen 3 times but i hope i will be expert of riding soon.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh this is a fun one... 

lets start at the beginning with my very first pony who bucked me off the first time I rode her.

Then the time of the loose girth where horse went one way and the saddle and I went the other. 

Then the time of the sudden steep hill that came out of nowhere while I was cantering through the trees. Though that was more of a panic dismount. 

Then the time where I was trotting nicely down the path and the horse decided she wanted to turn left. I really don't remember falling, just being on the ground trying to figure out how I got there. 

Then there was the horse slipping on ice... saw stars and kicking legs with that one.

The bronc ride in the snow... thank goodness for the snow... more stars.

Two of my favorites...
Smart little pony who had learned if he dropped his shoulder and hopped after a jump the rider would fall down and he could run 1/4mile away to the barn. What he didn't realize is that he now had a rider who had learned how to hold her horse as she was propelled through the air. Got back on, he didn't catch me unprepared the second time.

Riding my arab mare and saw a dog charging the chain link fence we were next to, too bad my mare was looking the other way. She jumped and I was bareback. She was wearing a hackamore and I ended up pulling the reins, she sat down, I tumbled off, she got up, looked around, and tried to figure out why I was laying in the grass.

My favorite falls are the ones where I do some sort of arial stunt and land on my feet with the reins in my hands. I just know it looks impressive


----------



## kalliy10 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been riding SEVEN years and fallen off ONCE (last week) I was cantering (too) and I was leaning wayyy to much in my left leg, and Tie (the horse I was on) didn't like that and stopped, so i fell. Of course I take full blame cause it was my fault... At first I wasn't in pain or anything.... Then, when I got home I was in SOOOO much pain I could barely get up the stairs.... I'm not going to lie, I did brag to EVERYONE about the fall (lol) Its a proud/pride moment for me!!!


----------



## Sillyfilly (Jun 3, 2011)

1. cantering on a 17.2hh horse who suddenly decided he'd had enough and stopped without warning, I carried on - that was a long fall!
2. riding a youngster who decided she was going to spin around and i stayed where i was and landed on the floor with a bump!
3. on the same youngster who decided to violently shake herself and throw me forward onto her neck, then do a little buck to tip me right off!
4. a dog ran out in front of the horse i was on unexpectedly and the horse decided to throw a hissy fit and chuck me to one side
5. dawdling along not concentrating on a riding school pony when a bus backfired about a million miles away and she decided to freak out and caught me off guard
6. on a more recent youngster who suddenly decided the plastic bag in the hedge was about to kill her and bolted down the road bucking and rearing as she went, I clung on for dear life and eventually she did this enormous leap which sent me sailing to the other side of the road :S

six times in seven years! not too bad actually


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

too many!!!!!!!!! i seriously lost count. i owned a horse who's misson was to get me off everyday.

on my first ohrse 3 times. my first fall was when i "jumped" for the first time. i stood up in the stirrups over the HUGE (20cms) log and my 16.3hh warmblood cross cantered out of it. i hadn't cantered her and she had huge movement. i slid off and landed on my feet running backward facing my horse and holding the reins!!!

favourite fall - on ozzie, doing a showjumping comp i was jumping 95cms my horse jumped deep at the foot of the jump and jumped steep and i fell off on the landing after travelling on my horses neck on the way down.. here a picture for proof!!!








stupid falls like getting ahead on the movement in jumping, i have fallen off, i've been bucked off, reared off, fell off from my own stupidity. falling off is a regular event for me LOL i call myself the spontanious stunt rider!! i have had many close calls.
ozzie decided to refuse a jump i had been jumping for ages that day, he tried to duck out dirty but he slipped and went down and i was standing. he was fine lol
i fell off trying to mount and the mounting block was off balance and i fell off before getting on. i "fell"off when my horse decided to to try roll while waiting for dressage! funny thing was i was contimplating taking off his breast plate but i couldn't be bothered to get off, so he tried to roll and i was on my feet on the ground, so my friends laughed and one says "while your down there you can take off his breast plate!!" lol
i fell off doing 60cms after doing years of 80 - 95cms, that was stupidity, i decided to use his new found dressage skills of turning on the haunches to my advantage. we got into the jump off and we had a jump one way and then U turn to the next jump, so i sat him on his haunches and got him to pirroutte, worked great only just cleared the wing but i was stuffed up for the next one and he just stepped out of it and i hit the deck!!! how embarrissing!!!!! i made a big joke out of it LOL
my previous horse was sensitive on his flank and i didn't know it, i lost my stirrup and before i knew what happened i was on the ground after cartwheeling over my horses head!!!

worst falls - the horse i mentioned that was always trying to get me off, she took off and i run out of arena length so i turned her and she slipped, we both hit the deck and i dislocated my jaw.

marco, the one that was sensitive on the flank (most recent horse i don't own) bucked me off over a jump at adult riding club and few months ago, i landed on my feet then my knees then he lined me up and double barrelled me in the face and shoulder, horse was gone less then 2 weeks later, i have bruising and swelling but no breaks or dislocation.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

MethowHorses25 said:


> I just had my first fall yesterday. It HURT!! I was riding along working on my canter when my horse turned to quickly and off i went... Knocked out my breath too.
> 
> How many times have you guys fallen off?


Honestly...I have not kept count over the years...Lol! Definitely more than a handful though! :wink:


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

I`ve fallen twice in my 12 years of riding. 1st was when i was about 6 years old and it was my 1st canter, the horse got excited, put his head right down and i just slid off the edge. 2nd time was about 16 months ago, was riding a 16.3hh horse who is VERY spooky. was my 1st time riding him and he just shot off across the arena, was totally unprepared and he was so strong so i flew off him. was fine both times


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

hmm I think twice so far. But that is only in a year. I am sure there will be many to come in the future. Luckily none of mine were that bad. Literally one time the horse I was riding stopped at a jump and I just slipped off. Felt pretty sill after that one.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a few falls under my belt - but I never really kept track of the number. I've been bucked off a couple times and bailed once when a horse bolted and my saddle slipped and a tree was coming at my head. Choice was tree or ground and I chose the ground - probably a good bet at the time considering the horse skimmed the tree so closely that he left scratch marks on the saddle and the stirrup flipped over his back.

However, my bad pony Toby went through a period of spin and bolts that would dislodge me on a regular basis. I could sit other horses' spin and bolts, but not his. He would actually drop down like a cutting horse and then spin around like a reining horse while my but was still physically in the air. Left me with the feeling of my horse literally dropping out from under me. Always ended up landing on my right shoulder from it too which leaves it aching on occasion now. Glad he is over that phase now.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Only once that should actually count in the two years of riding... I was riding an overexcited mare and she decided to buck at the lope. I landed first on her neck and the crashed head first into the ground XD no real injuries although I was pretty sore for a week. Then I wasn't really riding, and I can't really count it as a fall. but anyways... I got dragged on the ground I was picking up the reins of the gelding I was riding and he spooked, I had no idea what was going on so I let go after he had dragged me a good portion of the arena. I was really sore but nothing major =)


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

I've fallen off once when I was little. But after that I learnt how to stay on. Lots of horses have tried to make me fall, but I hold on tight, haha!


----------



## huntersatheart (May 25, 2011)

i've fallen seven times , in eight years of riding . though three of them were in one year (;

1.) off a pony named starfyre ; he was a chubby paint pony of about 14.2hh . large pony . i was cantering in a field for the first time , and my friend mikayle took off galloping right across our path . starfyre got excited and took off after her , and after a few strides , bucked and then turned , off i went . broken collarbone .

2.) a horse at the same barn as starfyre , idk if this counts as a fall , but i was getting on , the crate that i was using as a mounting block broke , charmer (at 16.3hh) was scared of plastic , i had one foot in the stirrup , one foot in the crate , and after about two laps around the round pen , i flew backwards . nothing was hurt except my ego (;

3.) same barn as the first two , i was training a gorgeous mare named princess , bareback with a halter and lead , we were walking in the field , she saw something invisivle , took off , stopped , then took off again , and when i fell it was like stop , drop , and roll ; without the stop !

4.) i was cantering a mare , randi , that was real heavy on the forehand , and i was in two point without stirrups , she tripped and stopped , i flew over her shoulder .

5.) i was on madi (my horse) cantering bareback in the arena , decided to make her go between the wall and a barrel , about enough room for three horses to fit side by side in , she decides to ignore my aids and go superclose to the barrel ; she has always thought barrels were man - eating monsters . she won't jump over them for anyone but me , and to this day won't even stand still by one for me to set something down . anyways , her rump bumped the barrel , she took off at a gallop and started bucking and rearing , i flew off , landed on my knees , held onto the reins (they'd come over her head with me) , the only time i've EVER been scared at all ov her , she looked like she was scared of me , too , she actually pulled my up by rearing , and i just stood quietly until she finished , and i know people say to let go of the reins because you can hurt their mouth ; but i didn't want her to think i would abandon her when she was scared , and she calmed down and i got back on and we were fine 

6.) madison again , we were jumping a triple , and the last fence was 4'6" and i had her going with a lot of momentum and had her focused , and then she decided to , at the last second , slide to a stop , turn , and take off around the jump ; i cleared 4'6" ! she , however , did not . i got back on and we did 4' .

7.) my most recent one , in january , we were trotting across the diagonal in the arena , warming up on a very loose rein , and suddenly it was like she tripped and fell , like a clutz , even though she hardly ever trips other than at the walk hahah , and i pulled up on the reins , trying to get her head up so she could get her feet under her , it felt like she got one leg back up and then went down again , started going down sideways , i grabbed onto the wall of the arena so that she'd have more of a chance to save herself and i wouldn't be crushed , slammed into the wall , i swear i didn't feel a thing , stood up to find her shaking herself off , she limped a little , walked her around and she was fine , untacked and groomed her , and went to get back on bareback with just the halter , just to get back on after the fall , i was pretty freaked especially since she had been limping , walked a few steps and asked my friend if she was limping , and the second she said yes i hopped off , not even to the middle of the arena , started to lead her back to the end , she took one step , and almost fell . worst moment of my life . she's fine now though , was out for about two weeks .


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

I've only fallen off once in 10 years. But that doesn't mean I'm a good rider that just means I'm LUCKY lol. I was going over a jump on the horse I used to lease in a clinic (there was a couple witnesses) He DIDN'T PUT HIS FEET DOWN FOR THE LANDING they said. Everyone said he didn't do it, it was the weirdest thing. So naturally, he crashed down after leaping over the jump landing on his side and landing on my leg. It all happend so fast I was in shock. Neither of us was hurt thankfully. I got right back on and rode it again. Even though "he didn't put his legs down" I'm assuming he went to bring his front legs down for the landing and that his legs gave out instead. It was so strange


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

lol if you count my impressive falls you know those once when people hold their breath 4... if you count all of the 29 in 20 yrs ridding lol.
the important ones are (in order of pain and injuries lol)
1. i had been jumping for 2 months and my horse lost a show so the trainer told me to ride his, it wa a beuatifull gray TB mare, and we were exercising really well them the trainer put a line of jumps i remmeber perfectly it was a verticall, 1 stride an oxer 2 strides and a triple bar, i went and jumped the vertical then the mare refused in the oxer and i fall... but... (yeah theres always a but) my arm got trapped in the raind and the mare started running arround pulling me 3 laps arround teh arena and jumping evertyhing on teh way, i got big cuts and stitches in my back and butt lol.
2. was some months ago i was ridding a green TB colt and someone shoot a firework near the ridding area and he went stupidly nuts runnign arround i wasnt able to stop him and got bucked off into a wall i hit the wall right with the head and had some cervical damage nothign major tought.
3. i was in a paddock at a jumping show, i was warming my horse up and it had rained the day before like really really bad, and when my horse tooj of on the first jump his back legs slipped and we bouth fall into the jump, and it actually fell in top of us hurting my neck yep this one got me permanent damage.
4. i was 4 ridding with my dad lol he was teaching me to ride, and i was starting to ride by myself, the mare had a foal and my dad got distracted talking to a worker and the foal got scared with the motor of the tractor the worker was using, and took off an the mother rear and i fell unconsious (yepo that we needed a helmet lol)


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

1.) when i was 7 taking lessons with my grandma, my first trot and i was too stubborn to post so i was bouncing around and my foot came out and i just sort of rolled off. no injuries got back on and decided posting was good 

2.) showing my grandma how well i'd trained storm to jump, getting cocky and going for 2'. came up to the jump and just before we went to jump it i looked over at grammy to see if she was watching, forgot to give him his reasuring nudge, storm stops and i go over. ya grandma was impressed  broken arm and the look in poor storms eyes i swear he felt so bad!!

3.) just in december i was riding at a lesson barn, on a lesson horse, the trainer had me on a lounge line cantering. we were working on my seat with no stirrups or reins. all of the sudden the horse tripped, we both go down and she rolls over top of me... yikes right!! but the footing in the arena was really deep and i just sunk down. there was actually like an imprint of my body in the footing  just like the cartoons where they characters fall into concreate or something and theres the perfect out line of them lol. no injuries just sore.

4.) riding bareback with a rope around sables neck my friends horse spooks bucks, ends up kicking sable. sable jumps to the side and i go off bouncing on my butt along the gravel trail. brused tail bone

lookin forward to the next fall lol =D


----------



## huntersatheart (May 25, 2011)

tbstorm said:


> there was actually like an imprint of my body in the footing  just like the cartoons where they characters fall into concreate or something and theres the perfect out line of them lol.


that sounds like it would be soo funny ! lol when madison fell , the imprint of her knees was there and where she dragged a hoof , nothing else .


----------

